# Anyone ever serve on a National Academies' Research Panel?



## MWC PE (Sep 16, 2013)

I got picked to serve on a project panel for the National Cooperative Highway Research Program, which is part of the National Academies' Transportation Research Board that is funded by the AASHTO member states. I'm flying to DC later this week for the first meeting.

Anyway, there are panels for a bunch of different subjects besides transportation engineering research, has anyone else done one of these before? If so what was it like? and what all did you do? From the info I got it looks like its kind of like being on a more practical focused thesis committee.


----------

